# TSH Test Results



## jamilea (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi There,

I'm new here. I know I don't have a thyroid disease but I wanted your opinion on my TSH test results.

A little background info explaining why I came here.

My grandma has fibro and thyroid issues, gout. There is a cousin on my dad's side, 1st cousin that has Ulcerative Colitis.

In February, they found 2 lesions on my brain after an attack of what seemed like weakness and paralysis on my L side. I lost track of time and couldn't remember seeing the doctor. 2 months later after choking on noodle soup and issues swallowing, they found 2 more lesions that appeared. They aren't in my ventricles and they are only about 2 to 2.5 mm in size at the moment.

They mentioned a possible MS and started running tests. I have not gotten all of the tests done yet but I noticed some issue in my TSH test results. Nobody else seemed to notice but my husband has Grave's disease and he noticed.

All of my symptoms match Hypo right now including GI problems. I literally have every single symptom of Hypo. My symptoms match a lot of other things but doesn't explain the hair loss. I lose about 20-30 strands of hair every time I shower. Yes, I saved and counted them ew! lol I do present neurological manifestations as well like paresthesias which I've been diagnosed with and put on Neurontin for and a lot of other things.

Here were my results from one TSH test:

TSH - 3.73
Free T4 - 1.14
T3, Total - 1.7

I would really appreciate your opinions as I am doing everything I can to educate myself so when I go into the John's Hopkins MS Center, I can intelligently discuss things with the specialists and maybe help them see something they didn't see before.

I'm constantly nauseated. I have to drink a bunch of ginger ale and am down to only being able to eat like 6 foods, SERIOUSLY. Everything is making me feel sick.

I also notice that each time I go into the hospital with a severe stomach attack, my Monocytes level are High all the way across the board. Do thyroid problems cause labs to go weird like that. I notice when I'm feeling fine, my blood work for Monocytes shows lower numbers like 0.36, etc. When I'm in the hospitals not feeling well, they climb to 7, 8, 9, 10.5 and 11.6.

Also, my SGPT are consistently low.

I know none of you are doctors but I have found that patients become experts because they are the ones experiencing it. But maybe my thyroid is fine and maybe the hormone levels are just funky because of another condition? Thank You.


----------



## jamilea (Sep 2, 2010)

I also want to mention that I get a lot of pain in my throat, really really uncomfortable pain. It will stab a few times, then go away after a few minutes. Then, it will happen on the other side. My glands swell up and down and hurt as well. I don't understand what's going on but I would be really excited if it was just only a thyroid problem and none of that other crazy stuff.

Not that thyroid problems are any less trouble but you know what I mean.

I got laid off right in the middle of a diagnosis and lost my health insurance due to not being able to afford Cobra. I'm waiting on being able to go to John's Hopkins.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jamilea said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm new here. I know I don't have a thyroid disease but I wanted your opinion on my TSH test results.
> 
> ...


Hi, Jamilea and welcome to the board. As you know, we are dealing w/ Labor Day weekend and Hurricane Earl so folks are no doubt away from the computer.

Any number over 3 for TSH is suspect and even 3 is too high. AACE recommends the range to be 0.3 to 3.0 but even they are starting to change their opinion on that. Most of us feel best around 1.0

And in the future, we do need ranges because different labs do in fact use different ranges in part because they use different methods.

I think it would be good if you can get your FREE T3 and FREE T4 run. This is the unbound hormone available for cellular uptake.

Here are tests that I recommend. These are very important because they narrow the field. RAIU is not necessary at the outset but at some point you may wish to have RAIU.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

Also, radioactive uptake scan (RAIU); sonograms have limitations.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

By having the above tests, it will be quite clear as to whether you have thyroid autoimmune or not. I think you do because of some of the symptoms you describe and the high TSH.

And I am so so sorry about the other problem and I pray that you do not have MS. Maybe just some faulty synapses due to endocrine/metabolic problem as yet to be diagnosed. A lot of folks are presenting w/Menangioma from too much cell phone use. And that does cause neurological problems. I happen to know a few in person and I read about this a lot.

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------



## jamilea (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow Andros, thank you so much for such a detailed response. At least now I will have something intelligent to talk to doctors about when I can get insurance again. My husband has Grave's and I'm an expert on that. He has no thyroid so it's difficult when you are looking at your own.

I had an ANA done by a neurologist. It came back negative. I still need to get the LP done that he wanted, just have to wait.

I really hope this is just thyroid related too. I could sleep better at night.

Anyhow, thanks again for taking the time out of your day to help me out a bit.

Blessings.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Jamilea,

First off, I am so sorry all this has to hit.....and worse that it's coming at a time when you're without health insurance. Please know I'm sending you best wishes.

Keep focused on Johns Hopkins because they can assess the body as a whole and should be able to make some pretty solid diagnoses and prioritize treatment.

Re your questions about monocytes:
The role of monocytes is to ingest dead or damaged cells and provide immunological defenses against infective organisms. Depending on the blood test results, very high results can indicate a chronic infection.
There is also a connection between thyroid and monocytes. Check out the following links:
http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/94/7/2626

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-2265.1989.tb00448.x/abstract

Regarding your SGPT values: A very wise veterinarian once told me that the liver is the spokesperson for the body.......and the abnormal values you're experiencing may well be an indicator of other problems that you're experiencing.

Re the nausea: dry crackers! And keep drinking water.

My thoughts are with you!


----------



## jamilea (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for the wishes Lynn. That is very sweet of you and made me feel better to come and read this today.

I will keep in mind what you said about the Monocytes and SGPT. I don't know if I mentioned but every time I get a bad attack regarding my colon, my Monocyte levels are always high, like in whole numbers, 8 9 and 10. When I get regular lab work done, they are in decimals like 0.36. So that alarms me and I don't understand why it's not alarming anyone else when I have mad GI problems.

I got one colonoscopy done but I wasn't clear enough and they couldn't see anything. That was the day after I lost my job and the day before I lost health insurance so I couldn't finish the prep solution. It was awful!


----------



## jamilea (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh I did mention that. My brain is missing sometimes.


----------

